# Sky bars in NYC?



## exitma (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all- 

I am planning a short trip to NY with a mate of mine but don't know the area well.  I'm trying to find out if there is some bar/club in NY that is located on the top of a sky-scraper (open terrace) and offers astounding views over the city.

Any suggestions??? Rough Guides do not have  a special section on bars with views, unfortunately. 

Thanks!


----------



## untethered (Jul 30, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockefeller_Center


----------



## D (Aug 6, 2008)

There's a lovely bar at the top of ... a hotel (Intercontinental perhaps? or some sort of Norwegian somethingorother?) near Times Square.  I believe it's on 51st or 52nd and Bway.  It's the only reason I'll voluntarily go near Times Square apart from seeing a show (and even then, I try to avoid it ).


----------



## Kanda (Aug 6, 2008)

We went to this one:







Good view of Empire State, I'll try find out the name of it.


----------



## nickolarse (Aug 11, 2008)

The words "roof top" is what is going to find you a good bar with a view.

http://www.clubplanet.com/Articles/2131/New-York-Rooftop-Bars-The-Year-of-the-Rooftop


----------



## fogbat (Aug 12, 2008)

Kanda said:


> We went to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a spectacular hat


----------



## Space Girl (Aug 12, 2008)

the marriot has a revolving resturant called The View, it's in times square, not sure if they have a bar there and I don't believe that it's a terrace but it certainly looks impressive

here's some links to some some rooftop bars

http://nymag.com/nightlife/articles/04/rooftops/
http://travel2.nytimes.com/2006/05/21/travel/21weekend.html


----------



## DG55 (Aug 20, 2008)

There was a Marriot in Times square which has some sort of restaurant/bar on the top floor, not even sure how high it was though.

That looks like a good link Nickolarse.


----------



## grimble (Aug 20, 2008)

Ganzevoort Hotel/Soho House in the Meatpacking District both have rooftop bars, neither massively high, but decent enough (Soho House is members/hotel guests only).


----------

